# Coding Question 2014 E84



## scottvh (Mar 3, 2013)

All,

I have just recently acquired an alpine white X1 xDrive 28i. In order to code it, I needed to update my 2010 335d's setup. I have updated to BMW Standard Tools 2.12 and datens v54.0 and use the one stop electronics cable. I am able to read and write every module I have tried (2jbbf, nfrm, cic, cas) until I try to modify my kombi module. I can read the module, update the lines I want changed and load the .man file. When I attempt to actually code the module (SG-Codieron) I am receiving the error Coapi -2000. I have searched all over this forum and others, but cannot find a solution that works. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Scott


----------



## scottvh (Mar 3, 2013)

I was able to fix the problem-turned out I had not copied over all of the daten files when I upgraded from v48 to v54. Once I ran through it all with total commander again, I was able to continue with the coding. Thanks all who looked.

Scott


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice one 

There aren't that many E series coders in this forum - stick around - you might be able to help out a few others


----------



## takoattack (Dec 9, 2014)

Heya, new 2015 E84 owner in the Austin TX area, taking delivery in a few weeks. Looking forward to getting into coding. Which cable protocols need to be supported for the 2015 E84? 
Will either of these cables work?

OBD2 ENET Ethernet Cable for BMW F-Series Coding i3 ESYS OBDII OBD-II RJ45 RJ-45

For BMW INPA/Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface OBDII OBD2 Car Diagnostic Tool Cable

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

takoattack said:


> Heya, new 2015 E84 owner in the Austin TX area, taking delivery in a few weeks. Looking forward to getting into coding. Which cable protocols need to be supported for the 2015 E84?
> Will either of these cables work?
> 
> OBD2 ENET Ethernet Cable for BMW F-Series Coding i3 ESYS OBDII OBD-II RJ45 RJ-45
> ...


The first ENET one is For Fxx and the 2nd DCAN one is for Exx.

But not all DCAN cables work. This one is expensive, but known to work:

BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16


----------



## takoattack (Dec 9, 2014)

Another couple of questions for a 2015 E84 sDrive 28i: 

1) Should I be using the NCS-Expert tool or the newer E-Sys software + psdzdata 47.4? Is the newer setup only for the F series cars with an Ethernet cable?
2) In INPA and NCS there is no chassis support in the menus for the E84: should I be selecting the E90 in INPA and E89 in NCS? 

Also, there seems to be some great cheat sheets out for the F30/F32, but I can't find much for the E84 (I presume this is a less modified model in the coding community.)
Are the code functions and modules roughly the same? For example if i parse a F30 cheet sheet for the functions i want, will they be more or less in line with the various modules in NCS?
Here is the list I was hoping to bang out:


takoattack E84 2015 X1 sDrive28i ECU mods 
Module	Section	Function	Value	Default	Comment
Lighting 
FEM_BODY	3063	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT	off	fra_v_l	Turns off the left front side-marker. (The blinker is still active)
FEM_BODY	3063	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_OUTPUT	off	fra_v_l	Turns off the right front side-marker. (The blinker is still active)
FEM_BODY	3050	NSW_AUS_BEI_FL	nicht_aktiv	aktiv	Allows Fog Lights to remain on when high beams are active.
FEM_BODY	3062	MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_1	32	8	Change Angel Eye Brightness when headlamps on (Left)
FEM_BODY	3062	MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_1	32	8	"Change Angel Eye Brightness when headlamps on (Right)
These adjust the brightness of the Angel LEDs. The values are in Hex. (Ex. 0% = 00, 25% = 19, 50% = 32, 100% = 64) "
Safety 
HU_CIC/NBT	3001	LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME	kein_ld	ld_mit_timeout	Removes iDrive Initial Disclaimer
HU_CIC/NBT	3001	MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER	kein_ld	ld_mit_timeout	Removes disclaimer for all cameras and PDC
ACSM	3001	GWF_SBR_WARNDAUER	Werte = 01 (for 1 second)	Werte=5A	Duration of the Seatbelt Reminder warnings (typically 90s)
Comfort Access 
FEM_BODY 3040	CLM_UNLOCK_KL15OFF_AFTER_PIA_AUTO_LOCK aktiv nicht_aktiv If Auto-Lock is enabled, then all doors will unlock at ignition shutoff.
FEM_BODY 3050	FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT nicht_aktiv aktiv Allows the front windows to be rolled up while the door is opened.
REM 3050	FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT nicht_aktiv aktiv Allows the rear windows to be rolled up while the door is opened.
FEM_BODY 3053	KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN werte = 00 werte = 0F Change delay time to activate convenience features via Key Fob or CA. (HEX)
FEM_BODY 3053	KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB aktiv nicht aktiv Open Windows/Fold Mirrors when holding Unlock on Key Fob.
FEM_BODY 3053	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB aktiv nicht_aktiv Close Windows/Fold Mirrors when holding lock on Key Fob.
FEM_BODY 3053	KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA aktiv aktiv Close Windows/Fold Mirrors when holding lock on Comfort Access. (already on)
FEM_BODY 3110	ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN aktiv nicht_aktiv Unfold Mirrors on vehicle unlock via Key Fob or Comfort Access.
FEM_BODY 3110	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN aktiv nicht_aktiv Fold Mirrors when holding lock on Key Fob or Comfort Access.
FEM_BODY 3110	ASP_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_AUTO_AUSKLAPPEN 14 (20km/h) 28 (40km/h) Changes the speed at which the side mirrors will auto-unfold. (Value in HEX)
FEM_BODY 3110	ASP_MAX_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_BEIKLAPPEN FF (255km) 14 (20km/h) Max speed the mirrors will fold. (Value in HEX)
FEM_BODY 3040	CLM_TIME_PIA_LOCK_AT_TIMEOUT 0C (120 s)  User Value Time before it auto-locks the car when no doors have been opened. (10s units)
iDrive 
HU_CIC 3001	RDC_SAFETY aktiv nicht_aktiv Add Tire Pressure and Individual Tire Temperature to the TPMS display

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

takoattack said:


> Another couple of questions for a 2015 E84 sDrive 28i:
> 
> 1) Should I be using the NCS-Expert tool or the newer E-Sys software + psdzdata 47.4? Is the newer setup only for the F series cars with an Ethernet cable?
> 2) In INPA and NCS there is no chassis support in the menus for the E84: should I be selecting the E90 in INPA and E89 in NCS?
> ...


1) You must use NCS Expert. E-Sys is for Fxx cars only.
2) Yes. E84 uses E89 SP-Daten as does E90, so you select E89/E90 functions.


----------



## takoattack (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks,
I seem to be having a problem connecting to my ECU in INPA. I get black links for ignition and battery in INPA, but when I go into E90 chassis and try to read the airbag sensor results in the following error message:
Group file: D_SIM.
SYS-0005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND.
Program will be stopped!

My com port is set to com1, in device manager and in my C:\EDIABAS\Bin\odb.ini file.
COM port latency set to 1ms.
The EDIABAS.ini also points to : EcuPath =C:\EDIABAS\ECU
everything I've read online seems to indicate that this is correct setup.

When attempting to use NCS expert, i try to select my chassis E89, then select "CAS" it throws the following error messages:
VIN is faulty
COAPI-2000: Error in EDIABAS or in ECU description file (SGBD)
IFH-003: Datenuebertragung HOST/Interface gestoert CAS
COAPI-2000: Error in EDIABAS or in ECU description file (SGBD) FGNR_LESEN
COAPI-2000: Error in EDIABAS or in ECU description file (SGBD) FGNR_LESEN: A_E65CAS

I ohmed out my K+DCAN cable and can confirm that pins 7 and 8 are not connected.
My E84 has the technology package / iDrive / Nav.

any ideas?


----------



## Petersonjosh87 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am having the same exact issue. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

